# Lynskey era Litespeed geo charts



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been having some Ti lust for the past several years. Have yet to act on it, but since this summer marks the 15 year mark since my beloved Ultimate was sold to enter the carbon insanity I think that is as good a reason as any to get back in

My position has changed so dramatically from those days that I'm pretty certain I could never ride what I did back then so a geo chart would be very helpful. I'm only hunting for early to mid 90's Lynskey built Ti. Would say a head tube of no less than 17, but if it's been upgraded to threadless with an alum steerer tI have a bit more stack option there, plus I pitched all my quill stems years ago. 

If anyone has a resource for said geo specs I would be grateful. And if you are looking at dumping an Ultimate/Vortex/Classic let me know please Probably 57-59 is my range. Thanks!


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

Litespeed catalog archive › Titanium Rides


----------

